
The first U.S. layoffs from the coronavirus are here - svrma
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/11/layoffs-coronavirus/
======
doorbellguy
Drivers, travel agencies, stage lighting companies, industries that mostly
depend on people transiting from one place to another. This has got to have a
more widespread impact than anticipated since most of us are being actively
recommended to stay indoors.

------
burgerzzz
Girlfriend works in hospitality, and her entire team was laid off today. That
makes it feel pretty real.

